
Ask HN: Second order effects of Coronavirus - smarri
What do you think the down stream impacts could be?<p>E.g. Economic recession, central 
banks run out of ideas to stimulate economy, virus mutates and becomes worse&#x2F;better, greater or worse global communication, healthcare fails in some regions, supply chain fails, regulatory intervention on food pricing, mass working from home....
======
Camille_Fr
Many many SMBs close

